# X trail Roof Rack Options



## soulrider1213 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just purchased my X Trail off of a family member and love it except alot of my ski and bike accessories will not fit on the factory rack. I have looked into the factory adapter clips and they seem bulky and a pain to adjust so I have decided to purchase a new roof rack.

The only new option that I can buy in my local rack store is from Automaxi. After searching the forum I found a few options and another rack. Is there any Canadian or UK X Trail owners that have the new Thule Rapid system mounted on there X Trail. I have found an online distributer in Canada that can get the UK Thule Bars. 

Does anyone have pictures or suggestions on what they found looks and works the best? 

Thanks


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

have you search 

AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM ~ Runboard (Aussie X-trail forum)

or

UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • Index page (UK X-trail forum)

you may get a hit there


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey soultrider,
Have you found the rack for your xey ?
If not, there'a dealer called Rack Attack (2 in Toronto)
Rack Attack - Thule Rack, Yakima Rack : bike, ski, kayak, snowboard, cargo
If you have found an alternative, please advise so I may pursue my hunting for the perfect rack for my xey.
:cheers:
Rick


soulrider1213 said:


> I just purchased my X Trail off of a family member and love it except alot of my ski and bike accessories will not fit on the factory rack. I have looked into the factory adapter clips and they seem bulky and a pain to adjust so I have decided to purchase a new roof rack.
> 
> The only new option that I can buy in my local rack store is from Automaxi. After searching the forum I found a few options and another rack. Is there any Canadian or UK X Trail owners that have the new Thule Rapid system mounted on there X Trail. I have found an online distributer in Canada that can get the UK Thule Bars.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulrider1213 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have found a couple of rack options for the X-Trails available to us Canucks without having to order something from Europe or Asia. Automaxi makes one that is stocked by most rack dealers and the other is the Whispbar owned by Yakima. They do make bars that fit flawlessly with the Xey and are pretty sexy if I may add. Sorry for posting this almost a year later.

I have a pair of automaxi racks that I purchased but will most likely sell and purchase the Whispbar.

Thanks,


----------



## Bellavia (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi soulrider1213,

Do you still have the old factory rack for your X-Trail? What's the model number (or part number) of the Automaxi racks that you are likely to sell? I'm going to need one for my X-Trail so I can tie my canvass cargo bag on the top.

Thanks!

.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a thule rack that fits easily with minor modifications. You need the TK8 or TK9 base, the 430 tracker II foot pack and the cross bars. You'll need to drill one hole in the mounting bracket that comes with the tk8 or tk9 base to match the mounting holes in the xtrail. I modified the roof rack covers that came on the xtrail to fit around the TK8 base. It looks good and I like that I can add or remove the bars easily. Also, I can take the bars and accessories to my next vehicle. 

There are also more suggestions here: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/68822-x-trail-roof-rack-thule-etc-5.html


----------

